
Nearly eight in ten of all suicides are male – a figure that has been rising - doener
https://mosaicscience.com/story/male-suicide/
======
KhayriRRW
Probably related to studies claiming the Y-Chromosome (what makes males,
males) is disappearing: [http://theconversation.com/the-y-chromosome-is-
disappearing-...](http://theconversation.com/the-y-chromosome-is-disappearing-
so-what-will-happen-to-men-90125)

~ Khayri R.R. Woulfe

